# Error al recompilar modulos de VirtualBox [solucionado]

## kaltwulx

Que tal comunidad, espero estén muy bien.

Perdón por el spanglish. Recurro a ustedes para que me auxilien: he querido actualizar mi kernel del 5.4.97 al 5.11.11 usando 

```
genkernel all 
```

 y todo bien hasta que llega a la parte de reconstruir los módulos de VirtualBox y me lanza el siguiente error https://pastebin.com/JZmXi143 he copiado solo las últimas líneas. 

Esto es lo que sale del emerge --info https://pastebin.com/S8gE08Sy y estoy tratando de compilar los módulos con los siguientes USE 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-6.1.18:0/6.1::gentoo  USE="X (-dist-kernel)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-6.1.18:0/6.1::gentoo  USE="(-dist-kernel) -pax_kernel" 0 KiB

```

La configuración del kernel esta así https://pastebin.com/irFHsPD8 y mi perfil está en: 

```
  [6]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome (stable) *

```

En mi /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords tengo 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64

```

Mis fuentes apuntan a 

```
  [3]   linux-5.11.11-gentoo *
```

Por cierto, he intentado lo que sugiere el reporte del error haciendo 

```
make oldconfig && make prepare
```

 y el error sigue ocurriendo.

De la guía veo que suele haber errores en la construcción de los módulos cuando hay una mala configuración entre el perfil y el kernel, pero no comprendo muy bien a que se refiere, lo que he querido probar es cambiar el perfil a 

```
  [21]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome (dev)

```

 pero no sé si sea buena idea.

Cualquier ayuda es bien recibida, gracias.Last edited by kaltwulx on Sun Apr 04, 2021 2:54 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cameta

Lo de cambiar el perfil es claramente una mala idea. 

Mi consejo:

Si de momento con el  5.4.97 todo funcionaba correctamente no lo actualices, muchas veces estos errores se deben a bugs/incompatibilidades con los módulos de virtualbox que no soportan un kernel superior. especialmente si tenemos en cuenta que el 5.11.11 aun no se ha estabilizado.

----------

## quilosaq

@kaltwulx:

Prueba a ponerte en el directorio de las fuentes del nucleo y ejecutar:

```
(root)# make defconfig
```

Luego intenta de nuevo con genkernel.

----------

## kaltwulx

@quilosaq, gracias, lo he intentado y sigue produciéndose el error. @cameta, si yo creo que es lo mejor, he hecho varias pruebas y parece que no hay problema recompilando los módulos para el 5.4.97.

Leí de la salida de genkernel la siguiente configuración de emerge para reconstruir los módulos: 

```
emerge --ignore-default-opts --buildpkg=n --usepkg=n @module-rebuild
```

Y el error sale de una forma un poco distinta, se me hace interesante la siguiente línea: 

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-6.1.18/work/VirtualBox-6.1.18/out/linux.amd64/release/bin/additions/src/vboxguest/Makefile-header.gmk:193: *** Error: unable to find the headers of the Linux kernel to build against (KERN_DIR=/lib/modules/5.11.11-gentoo/build). Specify KERN_VER=<version> (currently 5.11.11-gentoo) and run Make again.  Stop.

```

Me hace recordar lo que @cameta menciona, que al código de virtualbox le cuesta adaptarse a nuevos kernels. Leyendo el foro me queda claro con la siguiente respuesta  de un moderador llamado fedeliallalinea *Quote:*   

> Sorry for the question, bu why you continue to update kernel to latest available when you know that you're in trouble with virtualbox? 

  jaja pues yo no lo sabía. No hay de otra, no sé cómo aplicar un parche para esto. Me agrada ver que los chicos de desarrollo de gentoo dejan bien lo que está en stable.

Ok, ¿solución? Regresar al kernel estable.

¡Saludos, pingüinos!

----------

## cameta

Podrías probar con el 5.10.27 que es el último estable. Siempre y cuando no tengas que trabajar con el ordenador.

----------

## kaltwulx

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Podrías probar con el 5.10.27 que es el último estable. Siempre y cuando no tengas que trabajar con el ordenador.

 

No me había dado cuenta, déjame intentarlo y les aviso que tal. La idea de subir de kernel es que en el 5.11 note una mejor experiencia de uso en Gnome, por ejemplo, en el 5.4 al bajar el brillo el sistema se siente bloqueado y se ve que le cuesta, no se siente bien, en cambio en el 5.11 cuando bajo el brillo desde los botones de mi laptop se siente todo muy fluido.

Saludos.

----------

## kaltwulx

Todo correcto en la versión 5.10.27 gracias!

Saludos!

----------

## cameta

Mi consejo es que ahora que tienes un kernel que te funciona es que bloquees su actualización

Para ello solo hace falta que en package.mask añadas

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.10.27

----------

